
Microsoft Research: The vision - amichail
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muibPAUvOXk
======
amichail
Also see this video:

<http://research.microsoft.com/~awilson/PlayAnywhere%20final%201Mbps.wmv>

------
Tichy
That looks seriously cool.

